# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  مجموعة مواقع لكتب تفيد بالتدوال في الاسهم الامريكيه  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## الشامري

هذه مجموعه روابط لبعض الكتب التي تفيد المتداول بالاسهم الامريكيه اتمنى من اخواني الذين يملكون روابط مشابهه ان يقوموا بوضعها هنا لتعم الفائدة :  
هذه مجموعة كتب في التحليل الفني المتقدم  http://store.yahoo.com/stockcharts/adteanbo.html 
وهذه كتب استراتيجيات التداول  http://store.yahoo.com/stockcharts/boontrst.html 
وهذه للشموع اليابانيه  http://store.yahoo.com/stockcharts/booncach.html 
وهذه كتب المراجع  http://store.yahoo.com/stockcharts/referencebooks.html 
وهذه الكتب اوصى عليها دان زنجر المضارب المشهور  http://www.chartpattern.com/recommended_reading.htm

----------


## طلال السميري

جزاااااااااااك الله الف خير

----------


## عياد

جزاك الله الف خير يالشامري فعلا مواقع جميلة للمهتمين

----------


## محمد البدر

الأخ الشامري والأخوة الكرام ،،، 
 ياليت نسمع اراؤكم في الكتب المعروضة ، فلا يخافكم صعوبة اقتنائها او الاطلاع عليها جميعا.... لذلك نريد نبذه من الأخوة الذين سبق وان أطلعوا على تلك الكتب او غيرها ، تسهيلا لمن يرغب في الاطلاع واختصارا لوقتهم ، لكي يبدؤا من حيث انتهى الأخرون. 
 لذلك سأبدأ أنا اولا: 
 الكتاب الأول : 
 Japanese Candlestick Charting Techniques (Revised Edition) - 
 مؤلفه : Steve Nison  
 والذي أعتقد والله أعلم لا غنى عنه لاي متعامل مع الشارت بشكل عام أو مع الكاندل بشكل خاص. فمن واقع قراتي له فهو يستحق الأقتناء. علما بأنه هو المؤلف الوحيد الذي يصدر طبعه ثانية منقحة ،،( يعني متمكن) 
 الكتاب الثاني: 
 The Master Swing Trader 
 مؤلفه: ِِAlan S. Farley 
 ولعطاء كل ذي حقا حقه ، فهو من ترشيح أخونا الهاجري جزاه الله عنا كل خير. 
 فهذا الكتاب يضعك فعلياحيث انتهى الأخرون وجدير بالاقتناء وللمحترفين خاصة.
(لم يذكر من ضمن قوائم أخونا الشامري) 
 الكتاب الثالث: 
 How To Make Money In Stocks  
مؤلفه : William J. O'neil   
 لم أطلع على الكتاب ، اذا لماذا أضيفه هنا.....!!!! 
 أضيفه هنا لسبب واحد وهو مؤلف الكتاب السيد William J. O'neil والذي يعتبر من عصامي وول ستريت وأحسن من حضرت له دورات سابقة كان قد قدمها ، فهو بارع بالمتابعة التي أعطته التمييز في أختياره للشركات باسلوب علمي وبسيط.   
 وفقني الله وياكم ،،،،

----------


## عياد

عزيزي البدر اشكرك لمرورك والافادة انا لم لمتلك ايا منها كامتلاك ولكن قرات نبذات عنها ليتك لو تعطينا نبذة عن الشموع اليابانية في موضوع منفصل بالتحليل الفني وتفيدنا بما لديك من خبرات ياملك الكاندل :wink_smil

----------


## محمد البدر

> عزيزي البدر اشكرك لمرورك والافادة انا لم لمتلك ايا منها كامتلاك ولكن قرات نبذات عنها ليتك لو تعطينا نبذة عن الشموع اليابانية في موضوع منفصل بالتحليل الفني وتفيدنا بما لديك من خبرات ياملك الكاندل :wink_smil

  حلوة ملك الكاندل ،،، بس أي وحده فيهم الهمر والا الدوجي :regular_s  
 حبيت أسأل عن هذا الكتاب والذي يعتبر أول كتاب بالغة العربية هل سبق أحد قرأه... من خلال هذا الرابط:  http://omlaat.com/topics/current/index.php?cat_id=5 
 وتقبلوا تحياتي ،،،،

----------


## محمد البدر

أخوي عياد ،،، 
 عذرا فالكتاب للعملات وليس هذا مكانه. 
 أما عن الشموع اليابانية فصدقني منذ أكثر من سنة وانا أحاول الكتابة عنها ولكن كثرة تشعبي بهذه الكاندل شوش تفكيري لدرجة لا أعرف كيف أبدأ. 
 على كل حال ارجو ان تبدأ من خلال تحليلك الفني وسوف بأذن الله نشارك بما من الله علينا قدر استطاعتنا. 
 (رغم انك تعرف ما عندي وقت كافي) 
 وفقني الله وياكم ،،

----------


## طلال السميري

محمد البدر نطالب فيك وبشدة في منتدى التحليل الفني:thumbs_up

----------


## yaser

*اخوي محمد البدر 
الله يجزيك خير على الموقع http://omlaat.com/index.php 
أول مرة اطلع عليه وإن شاء الله اشتري الكتابة من عندهم شكله مفيدا جدا 
تحياتي ،،،،،،،  
أبو عمار*

----------


## الهدلاني

مساكم الله بالخير جميعا سؤال لمن يعرف ويحلل عن شركة pxt???? وشكرا

----------


## free white rose

شكرا لك

----------


## tamer

شكرررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## سويعات الاصيل

شكرررررررررررررررررررا
وبارك الله فيك اخي الغالي

----------

